# wie felgen an flexen



## andre35i (5. September 2008)

morgen...habe meine felgen an geflext.aber meine bremsen haben immer noch kein halt...kann es sein das es an denn bremsbelegen liegt oder das die falsch an geflext sind???wie müßen die angeflext sein...endgegen der fahrtrichtung,oder richtung fahrtrichtung oder grade und mit was am besten flexen???hoffe könnt mir weiter helfen...

LG


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. September 2008)

es gibt irgendwo n video vom Andrew Tonkery wo er das erklärt, weiss grad nur nich wo das steht. Such mal die üblichen Video Websiten ab nach Stichwörtern wie "Andrew Tonkery" oder "grind rim" oder so...
Im Grunde genommen musst Du nicht mit oder gegen die Fahrtrichtung flexen, sondern im rechten Winkel, verstehste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (5. September 2008)

schreib das bitte nochmal in ordentlich auf,dann kann dir vielleicht besser geholfen werden.
Zu dem was ich entziffern konnte: Suchfunktion!


----------



## andre35i (5. September 2008)

so habe es nochmall geschrieben


----------



## isah (5. September 2008)

Video von Nils, geklaut von t-f

martin


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2008)

fahrrad i-wo einspannen. den reifen ab machen. rad an drehen und dann mit ein bisschen druck die flex draufhalten. 
das noch mit der anderen seit und alles banane. 

Flex steht im winkel von 45° zur felge.


Was fährst du für beläge. bei standart belägen hat ne flexung ganz großße wirkung auf den verschleiss, weniger auf die bremsleistung.


----------



## andre35i (5. September 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Video von Nils, geklaut von t-f
> 
> martin



danke ich schau nach


----------



## andre35i (5. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> fahrrad i-wo einspannen. den reifen ab machen. rad an drehen und dann mit ein bisschen druck die flex draufhalten.
> das noch mit der anderen seit und alles banane.
> 
> Flex steht im winkel von 45° zur felge.
> ...



danke schön...ich fahre grüne beläge sind glaub ich auch standart...oder solte ich mir weiche beläge hollen...sollen ja besser sein habe ich gehört


----------



## *Sickboy* (5. September 2008)

Meine Technik is n bissl anders ....

Ich hab so nen Scheibenaufsatz für ne Bohrmaschine. Mach dann ne dünne Flexscheibe (Trennscheibe) drauf. Der Vorteil ist dass man die Bohrmaschine mit geringer Drehzahl drehen lassen kann. Geht bei Flex oft (oder gar) nicht, kenn mich da net so gut aus.
Man flext dann nicht die Flanke weg sondern, kratzt richtige Rillen rein. Ich leg dann die Felge flach aufn Boden, halte sie mit einer Hand fest, steh mit einem Fuß drauf und mit der anderen Hand schlag ich leicht die Scheibe Stück für Stück gegen die Flanke un zieh gleichzeitig. Durch das leichte dagegenschlagen und die Drehung der Scheibe bekommt man mit ein wenig Übung dann ne Frequenz hin mit der die Scheibe auf die Flanke trifft, sodass ein perfektes Muster entsteht.  Man braucht schon ein paar Flanken bis man es dann raus hat, aber ich bin zufrieden damit. Hält recht lange (Echo-Felge und Coust-Beläge).

Brauchst da echt kein Schiss vor haben. Einfach ma ausprobieren. Learning by doing ist hier echt der beste Weg!!! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## andre35i (6. September 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> Meine Technik is n bissl anders ....
> 
> Ich hab so nen Scheibenaufsatz für ne Bohrmaschine. Mach dann ne dünne Flexscheibe (Trennscheibe) drauf. Der Vorteil ist dass man die Bohrmaschine mit geringer Drehzahl drehen lassen kann. Geht bei Flex oft (oder gar) nicht, kenn mich da net so gut aus.
> Man flext dann nicht die Flanke weg sondern, kratzt richtige Rillen rein. Ich leg dann die Felge flach aufn Boden, halte sie mit einer Hand fest, steh mit einem Fuß drauf und mit der anderen Hand schlag ich leicht die Scheibe Stück für Stück gegen die Flanke un zieh gleichzeitig. Durch das leichte dagegenschlagen und die Drehung der Scheibe bekommt man mit ein wenig Übung dann ne Frequenz hin mit der die Scheibe auf die Flanke trifft, sodass ein perfektes Muster entsteht.  Man braucht schon ein paar Flanken bis man es dann raus hat, aber ich bin zufrieden damit. Hält recht lange (Echo-Felge und Coust-Beläge).
> ...


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2008)

grüne beläge:  der kam gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (6. September 2008)

der kumorowski macht es so:

tut ne etwa 4mm scheibe drau, nimmt eine zange und reist kleine stucke raus, so das die scheibe eigentlich dannach kapput ist und dann halt er die flex um rechten winkel zur felge und ballert drauf los


----------



## andre35i (6. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> grüne beläge:  der kam gut



warum...die sind würglich grün


----------



## misanthropia (6. September 2008)

wichtig ist, dass die Drehrichtung der Scheibe radial zum Rad steht und mit einer scharfen Kante geflext werden soll. Also entweder eine neue Scheibe oder einfach die Rückseite der benutzten Scheibe. dann Flex ans Rad legen und Rad langsam drehen... Der zwischen Bremsflanke und Flex würde ich einen Winkel etwas unter 90° vorschlagen.


----------



## andre35i (6. September 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> wichtig ist, dass die Drehrichtung der Scheibe radial zum Rad steht und mit einer scharfen Kante geflext werden soll. Also entweder eine neue Scheibe oder einfach die Rückseite der benutzten Scheibe. dann Flex ans Rad legen und Rad langsam drehen... Der zwischen Bremsflanke und Flex würde ich einen Winkel etwas unter 90° vorschlagen.



wie meinst du das mit radial???


----------



## Eisbein (6. September 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> warum...die sind würglich grün



ich werde auch gleich grün


----------



## misanthropia (7. September 2008)

mit  radial meine ich, dass der DUrchmesser der Scheibe in richtung Nabe zeigen soll. So stehen dann am Bremsbelag die Rauheiten genau 90° zum Bremsbelag und haben den größten effekt.

Kannst dir ansonsten mal ein Bild von einem radial gespeichen Rad, also einem Rad wo sich die Speiche nicht kreuzen, raussuchen. Denk dir einfach, dass die Schleifscheibe dann eine verlängerung der Speichen sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (10. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich werde auch gleich grün



was isr daran zu lachen wenn die grün sient


----------



## mr.mütze (10. September 2008)

weil es viele grüne beläge gibt. aber wenn man noch nicht lange dabei ist kann man das ja nciht wissen. deshalb die bemerkung. wenn du uns sagen könntest welcher hersteller das ist, dann könnten wir mehr damit anfangen 

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. September 2008)

Ich grabe das ganze Unterfangen dann nochmal aus aus eigenem Interesse.
In 2 Jahren Biketrial mit sÃ¤mtlichen BremsbelÃ¤gen, Set-ups und Flexungen habe ich niemals eine mich zufriedenstellende Bremsleistung erreicht. Das geht mit extrem gegen den Strich-ich kann machen was ich will, meine HS geben an harten Kanten meist auf.

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich definitiv zu blÃ¶d bin, die Flexung richtig hinzubekommen.

Einige male hatte ich eine gute Bremsleistung nach einer Flexung oder anderen BelÃ¤gen-die sich aber stets nach max. einer Woche wieder verabschiedetet...
Momentan fahre ich rote Echo BelÃ¤ge und braune Try All.


Darum bitte ich nun um ein 100& set-up, dass mir und jedem anderen, der Probleme damit hat, hilfreich ist.

Gerne mit einem Video, dass von euch als "wahr" angenommen wird. Auf Youtube finden sich 2, wo man aber bei den Kommentaren Meinung liest, die einen wieder verunsichern.

z.B. Was haltet ihr hiervon?
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8G5_tN94Svk

Position des Laufrades:  (Eingespannt, frei drehbar, blank)

Position der Flex:  (Wie gesagt die Scheibe als "VerlÃ¤ngerung einer Speiche")

Winkel zwischen Scheibe und Bremflanke:  ( ca. korrekt? http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8G5_tN94Svk  ?)

"Richtung" der Flex-"Rinnen":  |||||||||||

Dreht sich das Rad wÃ¤rend die Flex die Flanke berÃ¼hrt oder bearbeite ich immer nur Abschnittweise anstatt alles gleichzeitig durch ein rotierendes Laufrad?


Ich mÃ¶chte gerne mal wieder etwas SpaÃ mit meiner Hinterradbremse beim Trialen haben, ich fahre tÃ¤glich und viel.

Und bitte keine V-Brake anspielungen, weiÃ ich selber.



Perfekterweise wÃ¤re ein Video, in dem 100% alles korrekt gemacht wird.  (Das von Isah verlinkte?)


Martin


----------



## misanthropia (18. September 2008)

das optimalste ergebnis erhälst du mit einem messer/ Anreißnadel/ Nagel... etwasspitzel mit dem du von Hand die Riefen radial in die Felgenflanke ziehen kannst... schätzungsweise in 1mm Abstand... Mal ehrlich von Hand mache ich das nicht nochmal aber länger hat bisher auch keine FLexung gehalten als dieses Unterfangen... wie kann man das mechanisch lösen.. ich flexe abschnittweise in immer eine Richtung. Benuze dafür eine Schruppscheibe... eine Diamantschneide habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich denke die Schnitte dürften dadurch klarer definiert sein, mit einer Trennscheibe sollte man allerdings nur gerade eintauchen.  Ich habe meine Schruppscheibe abgerichtet... die Kante ist sehr scharf. Kann leider kein Video machen auch wenn ich mein Verfahren gerne mal protzig vorstellen würde


----------

